# I may as well pay today.



## señorgringo

I was googling around and don't see a conclusive thread on translating this expression into Spanish. So here is the scenario - I happen to swing by my moto rental place about a damaged mirror and realize that my next payment is due in two days. So I say to owner:

So I may as well pay (it) today.

So there are two issues I see - one is the phrase 'I may as well' and the second is whether or not I would actually use the subjunctive. Of course the latter depends on the context.

Anyway based on what I read online I would try to translate:

Pues lo pago hoy más vale.
Pues también lo podría pago hoy.
Pues lo más valdría pago hoy.

Obviously I'm less than sure about any of those - bilinguals would be encouraged to chime in.

The second issue is that of the subjunctive. Given the following:

It's very old, so you may as well throw it away.

From what I learned about the subjunctive an opinion or a hypothetical case triggers it. So would this be correct?

Es muy viejo, más vale que lo tires.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## blasita

Hello.

Yours:

_Pues más me vale pagar(lo) hoy._
_Pues más vale que (lo) pague hoy._
_Pues más me valdría pagar(lo) hoy._
_Pues más valdría que  (lo) pagara hoy.
Pues (lo) pagaré hoy, más me vale.
Pues también podría pagar(lo) hoy.
_
I'd say, for example: _Pues creo/me parece que es mejor que (lo) pague hoy; Pues mejor será que (lo) pague hoy; Pues (lo) pagaré hoy_, etc.

_Es muy viejo, más vale que lo tires_ is correct.

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

señorgringo said:


> So I may as well pay (it) today.
> 
> Pues lo pago hoy más vale.
> Pues también lo podría pago hoy.
> Pues lo más valdría pago hoy.
> 
> There are a few options:
> _Mejor si lo pago hoy.
> Más vale que lo pague hoy.
> Total, lo pago hoy._
> 
> The second issue is that of the subjunctive. Given the following:
> 
> It's very old, so you may as well throw it away.
> 
> So would this be correct?
> 
> Es muy viejo, más vale que lo tires.



Crossposted with Blasita.


----------



## señorgringo

@Blasita:

_Pues más vale que (lo) pague hoy.

_Are you sure that's correct? Why the use of the subjunctive if there is no 2nd subject?


----------



## Nipnip

señorgringo said:


> @Blasita:
> 
> _Pues más vale que (lo) pague hoy.
> 
> _Are you sure that's correct? Why the use of the subjunctive if there is no 2nd subject?



Because of the construction she's decided to use: It'd better be paid today.

I guess I would normally say: Igual lo pago hoy.


----------



## blasita

señorgringo said:


> @Blasita:
> 
> _Pues más vale que (lo) pague hoy.
> 
> _Are you sure that's correct?


Nipnip has already answered your question. Yes, of course, I am sure. _It's better that ... _I was just trying to correct your sentences and give other options.


----------



## JennyTW

Lo que pasa es que "I may as well.." normalmente no significa "sería mejor que/más vale que" sino algo como "ya puestos/ya que estamos". Y en este caso no llevaría subjuntivo;

Pues ya que estamos/ya puestos lo pago hoy.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Jenny. Gracias. O sea que ¿tú crees que es esa la única o mejor traducción en este caso, por favor?


----------



## Peterdg

I like Nipnip's option (with "igual")


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> I like Nipnip's option (with "igual")


Me ha extrañado un poco que Nipnip usara "igual" para referirse a una posibilidad, la verdad, yo creía que ese uso de "igual" era propio de España.


----------



## Peterdg

blasita said:


> Me ha extrañado un poco que Nipnip usara "igual" para referirse a una posibilidad, la verdad, yo creía que ese uso de "igual" era propio de España.


¿De dónde es Nipnip?

Ya sé que en Argentina, por ejemplo, el uso de "igual" puede dar lugar a malentendidos, pero en este caso, no sé; su sugerencia me parece válida.


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> ¿De dónde es Nipnip?
> 
> Ya sé que en Argentina, por ejemplo, el uso de "igual" puede dar lugar a malentendidos, pero en este caso, no sé; su sugerencia me parece válida.


Nipnip es de México, pero ya lo dirá él mejor. No sé por qué creía que en México no se usaba _igual_ en ese sentido, Peter. En fin, pues entonces supongo que puede ser (¿una/otra?) posible traducción en este caso.


----------



## Nipnip

Feliz Año, chicos. Para mí se puede usar igual allí, pero no sé si estoy de acuerdo en que se trata de probabilidad, más bien es como: Da igual, entonces mejor lo pago hoy.

O mejor dicho, ya que andamos en estas, de una vez lo pago hoy.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Nipnip. Feliz año para ti también.

Pero es que si yo oigo _Igual lo pago hoy_, tal cual, puedo entender que probablemente, quizás, lo pague hoy.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

En Argentina "igual lo pago hoy" significa "de todas formas era hoy el día en que tenía que pagarlo". 

Para "I may as well pay today" supongo que sería "Me parece que sería mejor que pague hoy", o "podría pagar hoy, también".


----------



## Nipnip

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> "podría pagar hoy, *también*".



Este es el concepto que quiero expresar, igual para mí puede significar "también".

Que te vaya bien, 
También a ti (o _igual_).


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Sí, pero en Argentina no vale en todos los contextos, "Igual pago hoy" significa "de todas formas hoy *tenía* que pagarlo".


----------



## roxcyn

Mejor si lo pago hoy.  
Me conviene pagarlo hoy.  

Tienen sentido similar, ¿verdad?


----------



## JennyTW

Nipnip said:


> Feliz Año, chicos. Para mí se puede usar igual allí, pero no sé si estoy de acuerdo en que se trata de probabilidad, más bien es como: Da igual, entonces mejor lo pago hoy.
> 
> O mejor dicho, ya que andamos en estas, de una vez lo pago hoy.



Veo que "igual" en tu país no tiene que ver con probabilidad/posibilidad. En España sí decimos "igual lo hago hoy", significa "I might (even) do it today". Así que, para mí, no sirve para la frase original si estamos en España 

Se ve que allí sí tiene un significado parecido a "I might as well..." y tu última expresión - "Ya que andamos en estas.." Se parece mucho a lo que yo había propuesto - "Ya que estamos/ ya puestos". 

Sí Blasita, yo creo que estas (y también "para eso..) son las mejores opciones en este caso. La expresión en inglés no quiere decir "it'd better be paid today" o "It would be better if it were paid today". En la frase en inglés, no hay obligación, ni da a entender que sea "mejor" pagarlo antes.


----------



## Agró

¡¡Feliz Año Nuevo a todos!!

En el post número 3, _alguien _propuso esto:

_Total, lo pago hoy.

_Ese "total", creo que resume bien esas circunstancias de las que habla Jenny, ¿n0?_Total = Ya que estoy aquí/Ya puestos...
_


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Jenny. Mis disculpas por los malentendidos de este hilo. Ya sabía que el original en inglés no significa obligación. Me olvidé por un momento de cuál era exactamente el original en inglés.

Sí, Agró, ese "total" me parece estupendo.


----------



## JennyTW

blasita said:


> Gracias, Jenny. Mis disculpas por los malentendidos de este hilo. Ya sabía que el original en inglés no significa obligación. Me olvidé por un momento de cuál era exactamente el original en inglés.
> 
> Sí, Agró, ese "total" me parece estupendo.



Blasita, no tienes que disculparte para nada. Un saludo.


----------



## Nipnip

Assumptions, assumptions.

My use of "igual" might include probability, I am just not sure I could class it as such in this examples.

No es lo mismo:

_No tengo jamón, igual al rato que pase al centro compro algo._

Aquí, igual significa "a lo mejor", hay probabilidad, en mi frase "Igual lo compro hoy", no hay dubitación. Simplemente una afirmación de que dadas las circunstancias, *da igual, *es lo mismo, que si lo compro después.

El *total*, que proponen no termina de gustarme. Para mí eso indicaría también una larga duda entre pagarlo o no, al final se decide que sí.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

La conclusión a la que llego es que tenemos que atarnos al español estándar 


"Podría pagarlo también hoy, no me cuesta nada".


----------



## señorgringo

I think Jenny is right - after perusing a few related threads I think that 'ya puestos' or 'ya que estamos' is the best translation. As a reference here's another discussion on 'ya puestos'. One example used there was:

Tendríamos que pintar las paredes del piso, y *ya puestos, también los techos.
*
That sentence is basically similar in intent than what I'm trying to say. The core of the meaning is similar to 'we have come so far we may as well...'. In my particular example it was a matter of 'I'm already here - so I may as well...'. But the essence of the expression is the same - you want to convey that there is little to gain in omitting the proposed action (i.e. paint the ceiling as well, pay the bill early, invite your mother-in-law as well, etc.).

Anyway, given this - here is what I'm putting in my anki stack:

So I may as well pay it today.

Pues ya que estamos lo podría pagarlo hoy. 
Pues ya puestos podría pagarlo hoy.
Pues también podría pagarlo hoy.

If those are wrong then please let me know. Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Como dijeron, "Pues también podría pagarlo hoy" da una posibilidad solamente, para que haya más intención sin obligación habría que decirlo de otra forma, como la que dije, "No me cuesta nada".

"Ya puestos" se entiende pero no se usa en Argentina, "ya que estamos" sí se usa.


----------



## señorgringo

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> Como dijeron, "Pues también podría pagarlo hoy" da una posibilidad solamente, para que haya más intención sin obligación habría que decirlo de otra forma, como la que dije, "No me cuesta nada".
> 
> "Ya puestos" se entiende pero no se usa en Argentina, "ya que estamos" sí se usa.



En Argentina - tal vez. Sin embargo vivo en España ;-)


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Bueno yo contestaba para los que traducían internacional


----------



## blasita

señorgringo said:


> Pues ya que estamos lo podría pagarlo hoy.
> Pues ya puestos podría pagarlo hoy.
> Pues también podría pagarlo hoy.


These three are understood in Spain. But the first one should be: _Pues ya que estamos lo podría pagar/podría pagarlo hoy._


----------



## señorgringo

blasita said:


> These three are understood in Spain. But the first one should be: _Pues ya que estamos lo podría pagar/podría pagarlo hoy._



Excelente - muchísimas gracias blasita (y los demás).


----------



## señorgringo

Jenny - en mi opinión lo has clavado. Gracias.


----------



## _SantiWR_

_Ya que estamos_ y su versión sustantivada, el "_poyaque_".


----------



## señorgringo

_SantiWR_ said:


> _Ya que estamos_ y su versión sustantivada, el "_poyaque_".



¡Genial! Gracias


----------

